

Fight Malaria One Mosquito at a Time by Altering DNA - daughart
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/17/science/a-call-to-fight-malaria-one-mosquito-at-a-time-by-altering-dna.html?_r=0

======
daughart
In papers published yesterday in eLife and Science, Harvard scientists
including George Church reveal how Cas9/CRISPR genome editing tools can be
used to create powerful "gene drives" to artificially shape the evolution of
populations.

Source articles: eLife:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.7554/eLife.03401](http://dx.doi.org/10.7554/eLife.03401)
Science:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1126/science.1254287](http://dx.doi.org/10.1126/science.1254287)

